# Warnung: Kostenlose SMS-Dienste koennen schnell teuer werden



## sascha (9 Januar 2006)

*Warnung: Kostenlose SMS-Dienste können schnell teuer werden
*
Wer im Internet SMS-Nachrichten auf Handys schicken will, sollte immer ganz genau das Kleingedruckte lesen. Denn dort erweisen sich immer mehr vermeintlich kostenlose Angebote als teure Abo-Fallen. 

Es ist eine neue Masche, und die Werbemaschinerie läuft auf Hochtouren. Viele Seiten, auf denen früher mit 0900-Dialern Geld verdient wurde, verweisen seit kurzem auf scheinbar verlockende Angebote. „66 SMS gratis“ heißt es da in großen, bunten Lettern etwa, sogar „100 SMS gratis“ verspricht ein anderer Betreiber. Und damit nicht genug: Wer sich für den „Gratis-Dienst“ registriere, nehme auch noch an einem Gewinnspiel teil. Etwas „kleinlauter“ werden die Anbieter solcher SMS-Dienste allerdings, wenn es ans Eingemachte geht. Denn erst im Kleingedruckten wird deutlich, um was es wirklich geht. Wer sich auf diesen Seiten registriert, schließt oft ein langfristiges Vertragsverhältnis – das auch noch im Voraus zu bezahlen ist. 

Im Fall der „66 SMS gratis“ zum Beispiel bindet man sich ein ganzes Jahr an den Anbieter, der seinen Sitz angeblich in Großbritannien hat. Für jeweils 66 SMS, die man von der Seite aus pro Monat verschicken kann, werden neun Euro fällig. Das macht insgesamt also 108 Euro, die per Rechnung zu begleichen sind. Noch länger fällt die Vertragsdauer aus, wenn man sich von „100 SMS gratis“ locken lässt. Hier kann man den Vertrag erst nach zwei Jahren kündigen – und ist bis dahin 168 Euro los. Dass der Betreiber dieses deutschsprachigen Angebots seinen Firmensitz nach eigenen Angaben in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten hat und laut Geschäftsbedingungen auch arabischen Recht gilt, macht die Sache nicht wirklich transparenter. 

Um für ihr Geschäftsmodell möglichst viele Kunden zu finden, setzen die Anbieter aber nicht nur auf aggressive „Gratis“-Werbung, sondern auch auf hohe Provisionen für Vertriebspartner. Und das scheint anzukommen. Viele Webmaster, die früher mit Dialern und Handy-Payment schnelles Geld verdienen wollten, bewerben mittlerweile die vorgeblich kostenlose SMS-Dienste – auch wenn diese selbst in der Affiliate-Branche nicht ganz unumstritten sind. 

Tatsächlich sind SMS-Dienste dieser Art für Verbraucher nicht unproblematisch. Zum einen lohnen sich die hohen Kosten wirklich nur, wenn man sehr viele Kurznachrichten vom Internet aus auf Mobiltelefone verschicken will. Der SMS-Versand vom Handy aus ist bei diesen Diensten nämlich nicht vorgesehen. Zum anderen dürfte sich so mancher Kunde - von Worten wie „Gratis“ und „Kostenlos“ geblendet - gar nicht darüber bewusst sein, dass er mit der Registrierung einen Vertrag über ein oder sogar zwei Jahre abschließt. Mit der Nase wird er darauf allerdings auch nicht gestoßen. Dass sich die Vertragsdauer meist erst aus dem Kleingedruckten ergibt, zeigt, was diese Dienste von Transparenz halten. Bezeichnend ist dabei auch, wenn sich – deutsche – Anbieter hinter Firmensitzen im Ausland verstecken. Zudem kann sich die geforderte Vorauszahlung fatal auswirken: Sollte der SMS-Dienst vorzeitig eingestellt werden, hat der Kunden kaum eine Chance, sein Geld zurückzubekommen. 

Wer sich bei SMS-Diensten im Internet vor teuren Fallen schützen will, sollte Folgendes beachten: 

- Lassen Sie sich nicht von Worten wie „Gratis“ oder „Kostenlos“ ködern. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.

- Achten Sie vor der Eingabe persönlicher Daten im Internet immer auf das Kleingedruckte, die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen oder die „Teilnahmebedingungen“.

- Überlegen Sie bei Verträgen mit langer Bindungsdauer stets, ob sich das Angebot wirklich für Sie rechnet – zumal die Preise für Kurznachrichten und andere mobile Dienste mittelfristig fallen.

- Achten Sie auch auf Ihre Widerrufsrechte. Einige Anbieter neigen dazu, diese auszuschließen - was nicht immer rechtlich haltbar ist. Lassen Sie sich auch hier im Zweifelsfall von Juristen beraten.

- Vergleichen Sie die Anbieter. Es gibt auch viele seriöse Anbieter von kostenlosen SMS-Diensten im Internet. Diese arbeiten aber in aller Regel nicht mit langfristigen – und vor allem kostenintensiven – Vertragsbindungen.

- Prüfen Sie immer sorgfältig, mit wem Sie einen Vertrag eingehen. Ist der Anbieter bei Fragen oder Problemen erreichbar? Ist er auch greifbar, wenn es rechtliche Probleme gibt? Wenn sich ein offenbar deutscher Betreiber im Ausland versteckt, sollten Sie immer misstrauisch werden.

- Machen Sie Ihre Kinder auf das Problem aufmerksam. Wenn Ihr minderjähriges Kind einen solchen Vertrag ohne Ihre Einwilligung eingeht, haben Sie besondere Kündigungsrechte. Schalten sie im Zweifelsfall einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale ein.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=322


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Januar 2006)

*Re: Warnung: Kostenlose SMS-Dienste koennen schnell teuer we*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Zudem kann sich die geforderte Vorauszahlung fatal auswirken: Sollte der SMS-Dienst vorzeitig eingestellt werden, hat der Kunden kaum eine Chance, sein Geld zurückzubekommen.  ...


Schließlich könnte die "vorzeitige Beendigung" ein Teil des "Geschäftsmodells" sein. Na, dann klagt mal schön nach arabischem Recht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

Hallo

Das Glaube ich kaum, das 2 Jahres Abo wäre dann ja sinnlos,
 weil das zweite Jahr im vorein nicht mehr kassiert werden könnte !  

Ein Gast


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Das Glaube ich kaum, das 2 Jahres Abo wäre dann ja sinnlos,
> weil das zweite Jahr im vorein nicht mehr kassiert werden könnte !
> Ein Gast


Das komt auf den jeweiligen Fälligkeitstermin an. Am Anfang alles, oder jeweils zu Jahresbeginn. Macht nichts: Denn ärgerlich ist immer, wenn man gerade eine Rate gezahlt hat und dann die Gegenleistung nicht mehr erhält.


----------



## UlliZ (10 Januar 2006)

*nach arabischem Recht...*

... na super. Da greift dann die *Scharia*, nach der dem Dieb die Hand abgehauen und die außerehelich verkehrende Frau gesteinigt wird :roll: 

Was droht dann dem *SMS-Dienst*, der *überteuerte *oder *mangelhafte *Leistung abrechnet und/oder seine Dienstleistung einfach *gar nicht erbringt  *

Vielleicht wird der Geschäftsinhaber bei *Wasser und Hirsesuppe *in einen unbelichteten Kerker gesperrt, 7 Tage lang, und bekommt dann so *Stockhiebe *vor der Entlassung :evil: 

Viel Spaß übrigens auch bei der *zivilrechtlichen Geltendmachung *eurer Ansprüche in den Vereinigten arabischen Emiraten  

Ich plädiere für *chinesisches Recht.* Da könnte man dann z.B. in Shanghai Klage einreichen, mit amtlich beglaubigter chinesischer Übersetzung, versteht sich


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

[Gummi-] Bestimmungen in einer AGB:


			
				VERIMOUNT FZE LLC schrieb:
			
		

> § 13 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen
> 
> (1) Es gilt das Recht der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. Unberührt bleiben zwingende Bestimmungen des Staates, in dem der Kunde seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat.
> 
> (2) Der Dienstleister ist zu einer änderung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zu jeder Zeit berechtigt.


und





			
				VERIMOUNT FZE LLC schrieb:
			
		

> (4) Bei Unwirksamkeit oder Unvollständigkeit einer Klausel des Vertrages oder der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen soll nicht der gesamte Vertrag unwirksam sein. Vielmehr soll die unwirksame Klausel durch eine solche ersetzt werden, die wirksam ist und dem Sinn der unwirksamen Klausel wirtschaftlichen am Nächsten kommt. Das Gleiche soll bei der Schließung einer regelungsbedürftigen Lücke gelten.


Nun ist das Geschäft jedoch u. a. für den deutschen Markt bestimmt (beim Ausfüllen des Anmeldeformulars vom Kunden zu wählen). Erfüllungsort ist somit Deutschland (oder ggf. Österreich, Schweiz).

- Inwiefern ist eigentlich bei deutschen Endkunden in Deutschland das BGB anwendbar?
- Kann der Geschäftsmann seinen Gerichtsstand frei wählen?
- Wo werden eigentlich die Steuern eingebracht, die von deutschen Kunden ggü. einer österreichischen Firma mit Sitz in Dubai beansprucht werden?
- Gibt es auf den Rechnungen womöglich einen Mehrwertsteuersatz, der sich an dem Erbringungsort orientiert (falls mal jemand eine Rechnung zur Hand hat, bitte nachgucken)? Wäre das überhaupt rechtens?


----------



## UlliZ (10 Januar 2006)

*Jobs bei VERIMOUNT FZE LLC*

warum nicht einfach bei *VERIMOUNT FZE LLC * anheuern, die haben noch Jobs frei im schönen Wien :lol: 

http://www.jobpilot.at/misc/adframe/jobpilot/7d5/33/1445711.htm

Als *cooler Typ*, der auch* in stressigen Situationen den Überblick behält *(wenn z.B. ein Kunde aus Deutschland seine 108 EUR wiederhaben will weil das mit SMS nich so klappt wie er es sich vorstellte) könnt ihr dort sicher super eure Brötchen verdienen


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist das Geschäft jedoch u. a. für den deutschen Markt bestimmt (beim Ausfüllen des Anmeldeformulars vom Kunden zu wählen). Erfüllungsort ist somit Deutschland (oder ggf. Österreich, Schweiz).
> 
> - Inwiefern ist eigentlich bei deutschen Endkunden in Deutschland das BGB anwendbar?
> - Kann der Geschäftsmann seinen Gerichtsstand frei wählen?
> ...


Jetzt schmeißt du aber einiges durcheinander.
1. Der Gerichtsstand ist gegenüber Verbrauchern nicht frei wählbar - vorliegend geht es aber um Rechtswahl - und die geht nach IPR grundsätzlich frei unter Beachtung zwingender Vorschriften. So, wie es in deren AGB steht. Also: Arabisches Recht gilt, aber z.B. Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen des BGB eben auch.

2. Ist das eine österreichische Firma? Oder nur eine österreichische Filiale? Was sagt die Form des Unternehmens zur Steuerwählbarkeit der Geschäftsführer/Gesellschafter nach österreichischem / arabischen / deutschem Recht? (ich weiß es nicht, aber so groß ist das mögliche Feld)

3. Wo findet eigentlich die Leistung statt? Senden die die SMS aus Arabien?

Also, so einfach ist das nicht auszuhebeln, das ist schon pfiffiger eingerichtet ...


----------



## SEP (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Jobs bei VERIMOUNT FZE LLC*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht einfach bei *VERIMOUNT FZE LLC * anheuern, die haben noch Jobs frei im schönen Wien


Wie sind die Kündigungsregeln im arabischen Recht?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Jobs bei VERIMOUNT FZE LLC*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind die Kündigungsregeln im arabischen Recht?


Auch eine Frage, in der Tat.

Gilt da eigentlich ein Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen?

P.S.: Haben wir hier eigentlich keine Steuerexperten?


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2006)

Wie man weiß, sind Steuerfahnder bisweilen gefürchteter als Ermittlungsbehörden.


----------



## Wembley (10 Januar 2006)

In diesem Zusammenhang auch interessant:

Wikipedia über die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Unternehmen (ausgenommen in Freihandelszonen s. u.) müssen mindenstens zu 51 % einem Einheimischen gehören. Dieses Gesetz soll sicherstellen, dass nur Emirater in Führungspositionen sitzen. Außerdem leitet die Regierung eine Kampagne, die zum Ziel hat, in allen staatlichen Stellen, wie z. B. bei der Post, Polizei, Verwaltung, in Banken oder beim Militär eine bestimmte Quote von einheimischen Arbeitnehmern sicherzustellen. Diese Kampangne läuft unter dem Namen "Emiratisierung". Die vielen Freihandelszonen können von Ausländern unabhängig von einem einheimischen Bürger betrieben werden. Diese kommen allerdings nur für Großbetriebe in Frage.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vereinigten_Arabischen_Emirate#Wirtschaft


Es war schon einmal von einem großen Investor die Rede.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Jobs bei VERIMOUNT FZE LLC*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt da eigentlich ein Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen?


Ja. Fundstellennachweis zum DBA Vereinigte Arabische Ermirate

```
Abkommen zwischen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und den 
Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten zur Vermeidung der 
Doppelbesteuerung auf dem Gebiet der Steuern vom Einkommen und 
vom Vermögen und zur Belebung der wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen 
Datum: 9. April 1995 
Fundstelle: BGBl II 1996, 520
```



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Haben wir hier eigentlich keine Steuerexperten?


Auch den gibt es hier.


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2006)

Laut deren AGB verstehen sich die Endpreise inklusive MWST. Ist das die deutsche oder die der VAE?



> (3) Preise auf der Rechnung sind stets, soweit nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes ausgewiesen ist, Kundenendpreise inklusive Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2006)

Hier lohnt sich übrigens auch zu lesen: http://www.bitkom.org/de/publikationen/1357_31042.aspx


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hier lohnt sich übrigens auch zu lesen: http://www.bitkom.org/de/publikationen/1357_31042.aspx


... wobei "B2B" mit der kaufmännischen Freiheit auf die vorliegenden Verbraucherverträge nur eingeschränkt parallel anwendbar ist ... Aber interessant ist's sicherlich dennoch.


----------



## Wembley (10 Januar 2006)

Auch zwischen Österreich und den Emiraten gibt es ein Steuerabkommen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Laut deren AGB verstehen sich die Endpreise inklusive MWST.


Kann jemand Auskunft darüber erteilen, wie hoch der geforderte Steuersatz ist? An welches Land wird dann die Mehrwertsteuer und ggf. eine Umsatzsteuer entrichtet?



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist schon pfiffig eingerichtet ...


...und hoffentlich auch in alle Richtungen durchdacht.  8) 


Welche Position/Funktion hat eigentlich ein Ombudsmann bei einer Firma in Österreich?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ombudsmann

http://www.volksanw.gv.at/
http://www.ombudsmann.at/
http://www.sozialinformatik.ch/wp-print.php?p=827
http://www.omineurope.info/eoi/daseoi_r.html


cp


----------



## Wembley (10 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Position/Funktion hat eigentlich ein Ombudsmann bei einer Firma in Österreich?



Ich kann mir denken, worauf du hinauswillst. Als ich zum erstem Mal von der Existenz eines "Ombudsmanns" bei Firstl*** gelesen habe, wäre ich fast vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen. Über die reale Existenz dieses "Ombudsmanns" spekuliere ich lieber nicht.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Über die reale Existenz dieses "Ombudsmanns" ....


...den gibt es wohl wirklich, hatte ihn schon an der Strippe.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2006)

> Ombudsmann
> 
> Bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Streitfragen zwischen Kunde und Firstl***vermittelt unsere Ombudsstelle.
> 
> ...


ein firmeninterner Schiedsrichter   8)

http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=VkaG


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine österreichische Firma? Oder nur eine österreichische Filiale?


Das wissen die doch selbst nicht... 


			
				Firstload schrieb:
			
		

> Verimount FZE LLC Zweigniederlassung Wien Mollardgasse 11 A-1060 Wien





			
				http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7718-0.html schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wir sind mit dem hauptgeschäft nach dubai gezogen, sicher auch aufgrund von Steuervorteilen, aber vor allem auch dank einem grossen Investor in Dubai, der an uns und unsere Projekte (ja, es ist auch was neues in der Mache) glaubt und uns damit ganz neue Möglichkeiten eröffnet. (...)
> PS: Wir werden in einer Woche Verimount LLC heissen, die Firma F.  LLC ist nur für die Übergangszeit.(...)Wir haben ja auch eine Supportstelle in Österreich, welche sich um Kunden aus ganz Europa kümmert.





			
				Firstload Pressemappe schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichzeitig betreibt Firstload.de (ein Service der österreichischen VeriMount GmbH) eigene Newsserver und bietet einen schnellen Usenet-Zugang an.(...)
> Pressekontakt
> S*N*
> F. FZE LLC
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie es in deren AGB steht. Also: Arabisches Recht gilt, aber z.B. Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen des BGB eben auch.


Ist die Vereinbarung arabischen Rechts für Verbraucherverträge in den AGBs eines Anbieters auf einer .de-Domain möglicherweise überraschend (305c BGB) oder gar unangemessen benachteiligend? Hat mal jemand OLG Düsseldorf ZIP 1994, 289 zur Hand?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

Man wird aufmerksam 

http://www.enjoyshopping.de/simsen.de---Nicht-empfehlenswert-213.html
http://www.net-tribune.de/article/050106-12.php
shortnews.stern

was mir immer mehr auffällt , in der Berichterstattung wird nicht deutlich hervorgehoben,
 dass es sich um I-Net > mobil  Einbahnstraße handelt , nicht um mobil > mobil 


			
				enjoyshopping.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei erwirbt man für 7€ pro Monat 100 SMS (monatlich) die über das Portal simsen.de verschickt werden können.


das steht  da zwar , aber ich glaube, dass das vielen nicht  wirklich klar ist  . 

cp


----------



## exe (13 Januar 2006)

Ich habe mir erlaubt, dass Beispiel "simsen.de" in meine Vorträge, welche ich regelmäßig über Internetabzocke halte, einzubauen. Wenn man den Kiddies mal vorrechnet was die SMS kostet und für wieviel Cent man sie wo anders im Internet bekommt werden die Augen ganz groß.  

Ich vermute ja fast, dass der Anbieter die SMS seiner Kunden über die Zinsen der 84 Euro finanzieren kann.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal jemand OLG Düsseldorf ZIP 1994, 289 zur Hand?


Leitsätze:
_1. Vereinbart ein Vermittler von Börsentermingeschäften mit einem in Deutschland geworbenen Anleger namens eines englischen Brokers, daß auf das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Anleger und dem Broker englisches Recht anwendbare sein soll, so beurteilt sich die Wirksamkeit dieser Rechtswahl gem EGBGB Art 27, 31, 29 nach deutschem Recht.

2. Eine diese Rechtswahl enthaltende AGB-Klausel ist überraschend iSd AGBG § 3._


Durchaus nutzbar ...


----------



## Wembley (14 Januar 2006)

Man bleibt aufmerksam:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw02/s20097.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (19 Januar 2006)

Zur neueren Entwicklung siehe

*"Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam"
*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134482#134482
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=323


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Hat mal jemand OLG Düsseldorf ZIP 1994, 289 zur Hand?*

siehe: verkündet am 23. Mai 2001-07-23 G., Justizsekretärin z.A.

http://www.anwalt-a.de/html/urteil_pmb_lg_monchengladbach.html



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Hat mal jemand OLG Düsseldorf ZIP 1994, 289 zur Hand?*

*Zur Unwirksamkeit der Vereinbarung ausländischen Rechts durch AGB in Verbraucherverträgen*


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> siehe: verkündet am 23. Mai 2001-07-23 G., Justizsekretärin z.A.
> http://www.anwalt-a.de/html/urteil_pmb_lg_monchengladbach.html


Der Gast verlinkt freundlicherweise ein Urteil des LG Mönchengladbach - 3 O 164/00 - vom 23.5.2001. Darin ging es um eine Vertrag eines Deutschen mit einem in den USA ansässigen Broker-Unternehmen über die Abwicklung von Börsenaufträgen. Der Vertragsschluss wurde durch für den Broker tätige Mönchengladbacher Telefonverkäufer vermittelt. In den  AGB des Brokers war eine Regelung enthalten wonach der Vertrag "ausschließlich durch die Gesetze des Staates Illionois geregelt" werde. 

In seinem Urteil legt das LG Mönchengladbach zunächst dar, dass das deutsche AGB-Recht (früher AGBG, heute §§ 305 ff. BGB) auf in Deutschland abgeschlossene Verträge mit deutschen Verbrauchern zwingend Anwendung findet.


> Zwar unterliegt nach Artikel 27 EGBGB ein Vertrag grundsätzlich dem von den Parteien gewählten Recht. Zustandekommen und Wirksamwerden dieser Vereinbarung werden dabei nach dem Recht beurteilt, das anzuwenden wäre, wenn die Vereinbarung wirksam wäre. Danach müsste die Wirksamkeit der genannten Vertragsklausel in Ziffer 11. der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Beklagten sofern überhaupt von deren wirksamer Einbeziehung in den Vertrag der Parteien ausgegangen werden kann nach dem Recht des US-Bundesstaates Illionois beurteilt werden. Davon macht jedoch Artikel 31 Abs. 2 EGBGB eine Ausnahme. Danach kann sich eine Partei für die Behauptung, sie habe dem Vertrag nicht zugestimmt, auf das Recht des Staates ihres gewöhnlichen Aufenthaltsortes berufen, wenn sich aus den Umständen ergibt, dass es nicht gerechtfertigt wäre, die Wirkung des Verhaltens einer Partei nach dem fremden Recht zu bestimmen. Diese Vorschrift wird wiederum ausgefüllt durch *Artikel 29 Abs. 1 EGBGB. Danach darf bei sogenannten Verbraucherverträgen die Rechtswahl nicht dazu führen, dass dem Verbraucher der durch die zwingenden Bestimmungen seines Heimatrechts gewährte Schutz entzogen wird.* Vorliegend sind die Voraussetzungen des Artikels 29 Abs. 1 EGBGB erfüllt. Der zwischen dem Kläger und der Beklagten zustande gekommene Vertrag bezieht sich auf die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen. Die Beklagte ist beauftragt worden, für den Kläger als Broker bei Börsentermingeschäften tätig zu werden. Derartige Tätigkeiten sind nicht erfolgs,- sondern tätigkeitsbezogen und haben Dienstleistungen zum Gegenstand (vgl. BGH MW 1993, 1215; OLG Düsseldorf, ZIP 1994, 288, 289).
> 
> *Zu den Artikel 29 EGBGB anwendbaren zwingenden Schutzbestimmungen des Deutschen Rechts gehören auch die Regeln des AGB-Gesetzes (vgl. OLG Düsseldorf, a.a.o.). *Bei den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Beklagten handelt es sich um solche im Sinne von § 1 Abs. 1 AGBG. Sie unterliegen der Inhaltskontrolle nach diesem Gesetz.



Anschließend legt das LG dar, dass die in den AGBs versteckte Rechtswahl amerikanischen Rechts überraschend i.S.d. § 3 AGBG (jetzt § 305c BGB) und deshalb unwirksam ist: 


> Nach § 3 AGBG werden Bestimmungen in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Diese Voraussetzungen sind hinsichtlich der Rechtswahlklausel in Ziffer 11 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Beklagten erfüllt. *Der Kläger konnte nach den gesamten Umständen bei unbefangener Betrachtungsweise davon ausgehen, dass die Börsentermingeschäfte nach deutschem Recht abgewickelt würden. Vertragsanbahnung und abwicklung erfolgten in Deutschland über eine deutsche Vermittlungsfirma, die auch die investierten Gelder entgegennahm und weiterleitete. Der Kläger musste daher aufgrund der gesamten Umstände nicht damit rechnen, dass die Vertragsbeziehung mit einer versteckten Klausel US-amerikanischem Recht unterworfen werden sollte (vgl. OLG Düsseldorf, a.a.O.)*. Ziffer 11 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Beklagten ist somit keinesfalls Bestandteil des Vertrages der Parteien geworden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Schön, somit dürfte z. B. der Käse mit Dubai gegessen sein, solange das so in den AGB steht. Geht der Anbieter aber dazu über und nimmt österreichisches Recht, dann bewegen sich die Verträge in der EU. Wie schaut es damit aus und wie ist es erst, wenn der Anbieter einfach bei deutschen Kunden deutsches Recht einsetzt?


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2006)

hier  gehts weiter, zwei Threads parallel zum selben Thema sind unübersichtlich.

tf

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13435


----------

